# One of our own in trouble



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was talking with Megan (Rileyroo) yesterday. It was her birthday and someone stole Riley from her home. I can't even Imagine how scared and upset she is right now. I haven't been able to get a hold of her today so I'm guessing she's out working her butt off trying to find her baby.
If anyone around the Las Vegas area has seen or think they have seen her please email me at [email protected]. 
There's a pic of her on her profile
http://www.gopitbull.com/members/11197-rileyroo.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought Riley was with her wherever she moved. Didn't think she was in Vegas anymore??? Didn't she have the dogs flown to her? Could be wrong, but I could have sworn she said she moved.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope she finds her. Like Lauren said is that were she is now?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea she went back and was trying to work things out with Mark. Her and Mark were out doing B day stuff and the dogs were home with the room mate. They came home and found the gates open some one took her right out of her dog run


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

ugh this is terrible.. i will never leave my dogs outside alone ever again .. i hope they find the dirtbag that took her and beat him badly ...id really love to help.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Riley D: I hope they find the lil baby asap.

Oh, Krystal, Riley Roo's profile isn't visual to the public. I'm not on her friends list & can't see her profile pictures or anything. Just a heads up...

*here are photos from a recent thread:*
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/35849-home-dogs-happy.html


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Yea she went back and was trying to work things out with Mark. Her and Mark were out doing B day stuff and the dogs were home with the room mate. They came home and found the gates open some one took her right out of her dog run


Poor girl. Shes got so much going on this isn't what she needs. When you talk to her again Krystal tell her to get ads up on Ebay classifieds ( formally Kijiji) and craigslist.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

This is horrible. I would be devastated. I hope she finds Riley soon. Sending out wishes for a happy return.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much I know she'll appreciate the help and kind words. She is chipped and has home again tags so hopefully someone will turn her in and help her get home


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Poor Riley D: I hope they find the lil baby asap.
> 
> Oh, Krystal, Riley Roo's profile isn't visual to the public. I'm not on her friends list & can't see her profile pictures or anything. Just a heads up...
> 
> ...


Thank you, I thought she was public.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats aweful!!!! i hope she finds her soon


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

This is why I padlock my gate... I don't think they'd try and go in my backyard ne ways.. daisy wouldn't let them... times like these u need a Cane Corso to protect the pitties


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

cEElint said:


> This is why I padlock my gate... I don't think they'd try and go in my backyard ne ways.. daisy wouldn't let them... times like these u need a Cane Corso to protect the pitties


i think you are right .. im seriously thinking of getting a guardian breed to watch my house .. too many dogs goin poof


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aw :'( I can't imagine how hard it must be....I hope & pray for Riley's safe return home. And on her birthday of all days...so sad. Has she notified the police & animal control?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So sad and disturbing to have one of our own responsible owners on here lose a dog  I hope and pray that Riley makes it home safe. KG is she microchipped?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She has contacted police, animal control, and everyone else in the area she could. She is chipped so maybe someone will bring her in for a scan. It's so so sad  Poor Ri I really hope she's somewhere safe and makes it home.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

It's just like somebody kidnapping a child  the sad thing is that most of the people who kidnap these dogs are people who want them a some sort of status symbol or image....they don't see how they are breaking somebody's heart and tearing apart a family :\


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

That's horrible, on of my big fears is my dog being stolen. I hope she's okay, and that whatever happens Riley is okay.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea it's very sad, she's heart broken. I only hope that my alert on FB and everyone sharing it can help. I think the more it's passed around and more people seeing it gives her a better chance of her being seen and brought home.

Thank you all so much for sharing and helping spread the word :hug:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I will be praying for Megan, Riley, and for the person who may have stolen Riley to have a change of heart. What a sick, sick feeling to go thru I hope that if someone sees Riley they actually lend a hand in helping her, I can't tell you how p*ssed I become when there's a dog roaming the streets and nobody lifts a finger to help out. With the chip, this should be an easy fix IF someone just does their good deed for the day. I also would be questioning the roommate about this, but perhaps I'm just being too judgemental. Please St. Francis, Saint of all animals, assist us in our time of need!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

What about the other dog? They just took Riley? I hate being the one to say it sounds fishy. Ew. Hope she returns safe and sound or some kindhearted person can return her.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Prayers that she is home safely...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> What about the other dog? They just took Riley? I hate being the one to say it sounds fishy. Ew. Hope she returns safe and sound or some kindhearted person can return her.


Dang you were reading my mind.. What happened to the lil male?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow thats a un happy birthday , poor girl hope she finds her soon , Im not in vegas but sending good thoughts her way let her know we are all thinking of her.should make a post on the EE board alot of breeders out that way maybe they can keep an eye out if someone comes looking for a stud to use .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Bogart was inside with the room mate and Ri was in the dog run. Any who Thank you all for passing it around and sharing, some one called and said they saw her and sure enough when she went to check out the dog it was her. She is now home safe but is totally bloated. Someone thought she was starving and way over fed her. Poor thing looks sad with a swollen belly but she's glad to have her mommy back :woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad she got her back , did the people give her any answers as to why they took her out of her run? I hope she keeps her inside from now on when she isnt home { kinda stinks she has to go to that method but obviously people in her neighborhood cant be trusted}


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think some one saw her and wanted a new dog. It sucks that this actually happens a lot. I don't think they will be out of her sight at all.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very glad to hear this has a happy ending! Hopefully this is a wake up call to everyone regarding their dogs. Recently I've been taking mine to work with me but most people don't have that option. My biggest fear with break-ins is that they take the dogs. Everything else is replaceable.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know what you mean, I would die if my boys were taken. Ryan wants another American Bulldog to guard the property. No one in their right mind would walk into our yard when Mack Truck was here.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

woohoo happy overstuffed ending!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Bogart was inside with the room mate and Ri was in the dog run. Any who Thank you all for passing it around and sharing, some one called and said they saw her and sure enough when she went to check out the dog it was her. She is now home safe but is totally bloated. Someone thought she was starving and way over fed her. Poor thing looks sad with a swollen belly but she's glad to have her mommy back :woof:


someone was home and her dog still got stolen? Thats crazy... Im so glad shes back home!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good thing they got her back how scary!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

YAAAYYY! Glad she's safe... Maybe that's an omen she should get outta Vegas.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to know that Riley's home safe now!! Thanks Krystal for helping to get the word out there and alert us all so we could spread the word as well.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome, awesome news!!! How traumatic for Megan and Riley...and now time for some alone time with eachother This is why I don't trust fences, or people, and don't get me started on the electric fence crap Great news!!! Thanks St. Francis


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad Riley made it home safe.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much I know they both appreciate it


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Thank you all so much I know they both appreciate it


Good work Krystal, I should have said so earlier, but better late than never right?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you :hug:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

YAY!!! Glad she is home!! Little OVER stuffed PIG bull LOL!! Great news ! What about the person that took her? Is the police involved and is anything being done to the dog nappers?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad shes home alright  up: wheewhhooooo RileyRoo!!! That does sound like its time to :flush: vegas LOL 
:clap: KG your a great friend to have obviously  hatsoff........



I had my door kicked in and puppies stolen and I thought it was some wandering crackhead, LOL, it WAS.. MY effin cousin came up from Oklahoma twacked out and kicked my door in stole my pups, played my xbox, and ate my food.. Answered the door when BigMike came by which was his downfall.. My own cousin.. LOL

Turks brother was stolen out of a yard that contains boston terriers and the cousin of the man said he must of dug out... LOL 

:flush: dumb people you dont need em......


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Glad shes home alright  up: wheewhhooooo RileyRoo!!! That does sound like its time to :flush: vegas LOL
> :clap: KG your a great friend to have obviously  hatsoff........
> 
> *I had my door kicked in and puppies stolen and I thought it was some wandering crackhead, LOL, it WAS.. MY effin cousin came up from Oklahoma twacked out and kicked my door in stole my pups, played my xbox, and ate my food.. * Answered the door when BigMike came by which was his downfall.. My own cousin.. LOL
> ...


OH MY LORD!! Are you kidding me? Not only steal pups but play your XBOX & eat your food?!? I have a crack head cousin too (literally) but she's sitting in jail for another 6 years or so...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang, freaking crackheads!!!!! Poor pups, that's just horrible.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you forgot... and answered my door ... :hammer: freakin crackheads.. Yeah they dont ever change not even when "rehabilitated" LOL 

I know right Krystal.. I found them later they were in E.Oklahoma and had been rolled "God" knows how many times all them twackheads out there they were supreme hog dogs and couldnt be kept in any other fashion by the time I found my pup they were 2.. Everyone was waiting on me to take my dogs it was real quiet... Cause they knew if anyone talk I had brought my pooperscooper  handle it quick .. I liked the fact that the dogs ate better than the people did <<(LOL) I liked how the dogs looked and besides dino who only had one eye the 3 dogs were AWESOME pig dogs and one in which was supposed to "relegedly" <<LOL)) to condition playfully with Ch Chewy.. Stolen dogs go places.. Just as good ol' Eli .. .. Boudreaux knew who took his dog we all do at some point and usually its someone close enough to trust even very close...... effin people...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea people suck. Marley was stolen from me a few years ago by someone I thought was my friend. I went right over there and told him "load up" and he was in the truck with the quickness. The stupid guy even tried to call him back and he just laid on the floor board of the truck and didn't move. I can't even imagine why the heck he wanted Marley in the first place, other than he's the most awesome party animal ever  LOL @ stealing a neutered mutt


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

This is so tragic, can't bilieve people. I would go Michael Douglas in Falling down on those poeple. This is why my dogs stay indoors at night (in my room) and when I leave. I would never feel comfortable leaving my dogs in a backyard overnight or for long periods.

I hope she finds him! She should go by every petshop, vet, shelter in the areas and post stolen. signs. And social network it! A dude was able to find a lost laptop last week via Twitter in NYC. Pretty cool story.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thansk goodness, just saw the thread, so glad it was a happy ending!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Have they questioned the roommates?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh looks like it was sorted out. NVM


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad she's back - bit of a mystery story it sounds like. Kinda wierd without Megan posting tho.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I posted this for her since her computer was down and they were running all over Vegas looking for her. I think her neighbor had an eye on Ri for a while. He thought she wasn't being fed cause she was conditioned so he was planning on keeping her till cops were involved. People suck I would have beat the guy lol.


----------

